# Max span for 4x8 header?



## CarpenterJim (Feb 26, 2008)

Headed spans depend on how they are designed & type of wood used. Example, if it has OSB in the center vs. regular 1/2" plywood vs. insulation board sheathing. I'm assuming when you say a "4x8" header you mean two 2" x 8"s together? Typically a doubled 2x8 header made with Douglas Fir or Southern Pine No. 2 with 1/2" plywood sheathing as the center core will span roughly up to 8'-11" for your situation. (single story home)
Talk to your local inspector & he should be willing to guide you in the right direction.


----------



## MusicMan_234 (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks, Carpenter Jim.

Follow-up here....I went & talked to the county today, and I think I explained things "the right way". Once I told them we're just shrinking the two openings, they easily agreed there are no structural concerns.


----------

